# 50th Annual Tackle Time Fishing Tourney



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Texas City Tackle Time put on by the Jaycees is starting this Friday, the 29th and runs through Sunday the 8th. Headquarters located on the Texas City Dike. Go over the Levee and they are on the left.

Texas City Professional Firefighters have sponsored the Second Place Redfish Division and part of the Youth Division as well.

Tackle Time


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if you if we enter the Offshore catagory does that include the inshore? Also what about a youth fishing offshore?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Was wondering that also. They have their numbers posted in the link above. Plus the kickoff party is Thursday evening, so if you can make it, then ask them there. 

Hopefully if we do not get slammed at the FD again like yesterday, we will stop by to present the check and give them our banner. I'll ask them and let you know that evening if you can't make it. 

Also, stay away from the Redfish board this year! lol!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you. ,but can't promise anything about the redfish. I will be running offshore in new boat first then attacking the inshore fish during the week.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

rippin lips said:


> Does anyone know if you if we enter the Offshore catagory does that include the inshore? Also what about a youth fishing offshore?


The divisions are separate you need 75 clams to enter both inshore and offshore. I am not sure about youth but will ask one of my buddies working tourney.


----------

